# Max in the Tub



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Max likes to hide in the tub and when someone goes into the bathroom, he pops his head up and wants to play "straw". This shot clearly shows why I 
don't play-fight with Max.


----------



## catwoman (Dec 3, 2002)

LOVE IT< LOVE IT< LOVE IT!!!!

He is an adorable fellow and I definitely wouldn't play fight if I were you!!!


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

catwoman said:


> LOVE IT< LOVE IT< LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> He is an adorable fellow and I definitely wouldn't play fight if I were you!!!


I saw one friend who foolishly grabbed at Max's head to initiate a little play, it lasted all of .033 seconds...about as long as it took for my friend to realize he was bleeding on my carpet. 

Now Max has a "rep" amongst my friends....that of a Killer Kat. Here is his killer smile. (One of his fangs must of got chipped biting steel or something)


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Wow, he does have long fangs :shock: . Your really good at taking picture. There both really clear and close-up. I love the first one, he looks so sweet!


----------



## Homer (Feb 9, 2003)

Wow.... ok don't get me wrong... Max is a really cool kitty with an amazing amount of personality and character. But I think he's a mutuant. :shock: Either that or aliens somehow manipulated his genes to make him part vampire kitty. I have never seen fangs like that on a domestic cat... that's exceptional. Plus, he's twice the size of all of our kitties that only _think_ they're tough


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Homer said:


> Wow.... ok don't get me wrong... Max is a really cool kitty with an amazing amount of personality and character. But I think he's a mutuant. :shock: Either that or aliens somehow manipulated his genes to make him part vampire kitty. I have never seen fangs like that on a domestic cat... that's exceptional. Plus, he's twice the size of all of our kitties that only _think_ they're tough


I know, it's whacked. Max is a true monster of a cat. He is one of a kind. I just have to assume it's hereditary since his mother was also a giant.

Here is his newest place to lay...he created a 77 page document of nothing but "tabs" while I was away from my desk for 2 minutes. Of course his giant head is actually wider than the keyboard.











..and another mutant fang shot


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

lexxie109 said:


> Wow, he does have long fangs :shock: . Your really good at taking picture. There both really clear and close-up. I love the first one, he looks so sweet!


Thanks. I just love this digital camera, as you mentioned the close-ups are crisp and clear. Max seems to like being photographed so what the heck, it's free and instant. I must have 300 pics of the boys by now.

Even though Max looks big & fierce he's like a big teddy bear for me. He is a major lap cat if you can believe that....he goes from my knees to my chin. I will have to get a picture of that. It's hilarious.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

I coaxed Max over for a picture, it's not great because I can't seem to fit his whole body into the shot but this gives you an idea how Max might feel on your lap!!! He has scared the heck out of me on a number of occasions. I will be watching a horror/susp. movie and all of a sudden...WHAM....there's Max on my lap, all 30 pounds of him. I jump and he takes a pound of flesh with him as he jumps off. Most of my jeans have thousands of tiny holes where he "kneads" me. LOL What's with that anyway? they stretch and pick their claws right into you. That is usually the first sign of my "need" to clip his claws again.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Gez, he's massive. How much does Max weigh?


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

lexxie109 said:


> Gez, he's massive. How much does Max weigh?


Although I have never weighed him since he's "grown up", I'm guessing around 25-30 pounds, maybe a little more. He is solid muscle so he feels very heavy when you pick him up....if you can pick him up.....if he lets you pick him up. Oddly, the pictures don't seem to capture his true size. He looks kinda small in photos compared to seeing him eye to eye.

He's my little baby :shock:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Wow, that is a big cat :shock: And I thought my cat was big, he only weighs 19 pounds.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

lexxie109 said:


> Wow, that is a big cat :shock: And I thought my cat was big, he only weighs 19 pounds.


19 pounds is still a pretty big cat. I think Ben is well under 15 pounds....all fur. He looks small beside Max though. My daughter brought over her black kitten "Katie" who she raised much like Bennett....bottle feed and coddled beyond belief. Max was such a sweetheart to the little kitten, he was cleaning and protecting it. They looked so funny side by side. Katie could walk underneath Max without touching him.

I never really noticed how big he was becoming, I see him everyday. It my friends and family who remind me.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

My Ben, also liked kittens. When we'd foster cats, Ben would sit outside the catroom door and meow until we let him inside. Then he'd act mothery towards the kittens, calling them over to him, licking their fur a such. Its so cute to watch!


----------

